# chubby pups



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

little fat people that now cant get off their backs lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Ahh bless.....they are so cute


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

All the better to snuggle my dear...... There gorg.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

awww babys! how are they doing?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

tashi said:


> little fat people that now cant get off their backs lol
> 
> View attachment 12851
> 
> ...


lol! Aww they are so cute!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

awwww omg sooooo cute


----------



## dianne1212 (Dec 5, 2008)

how lovely!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

no manners at all lol









































underneath them is their food dish


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*oh wow tashi they are beautiful  i want them all *


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

They are getting messy now lots of feeding and all that goes with it


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

snap:thumbup:gorgeous pups tashi


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

omg tashi they are gorg like the big one in the middle of the plate! xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww they are just Beautiful!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

This is Rocky


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

I knew it was a good idea my oh didn't visit on the way home, he wouldn't resist one of those


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics tashi they are gorgeous little chubby pups


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Rocky looks like a right little bruiser, is he the boss of the gang


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Rocky looks like a right little bruiser, is he the boss of the gang


nope he is really laid back but think he is probably the one that is left to be sold


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

aw bless they are so sweet chubby is good lol


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

tashi said:


> nope he is really laid back but think he is probably the one that is left to be sold


Oh my god dont say that , he was the one i liked .........:scared:you need to try and do a pic of them all lined up so that we can see thier little faces .so beautifull .


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

andrea 35 said:


> Oh my god dont say that , he was the one i liked .........:scared:you need to try and do a pic of them all lined up so that we can see thier little faces .so beautifull .


Will try this weekend to see if I can get them all in a row


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

tashi said:


> Will try this weekend to see if I can get them all in a row


Now that would make a good bush tucker trial .......


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

andrea 35 said:


> Now that would make a good bush tucker trial .......


well will definately attempt it probably after they have all eaten and are sleepy


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

the boys









the girls


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

awww bless themits so hard to take a picture of fidgety babies!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

The are beautiful - you could amost eat em!!!
Keep the piccys coming
regards
sue


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Gosh Tashi how they have grown..beautifull everyone of them..*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

some new ones


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Barrels with legs!!! lmao bless 'um!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

3 red dogs said:


> Barrels with legs!!! lmao bless 'um!


think Rocky is the one in the dish


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow! They are looking absolutely super!! I know I am biased but I do think Golden Retrievers make the most gorgeous puppies.......


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> Wow! They are looking absolutely super!! I know I am biased but I do think Golden Retrievers make the most gorgeous puppies.......


Thankyou Mrs D I am trying to get into town to BHS I think it is they have wrapping paper with golden puppies on it and they are Cloud's babies want some just to keep :wink5:


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

AHHHHH Tashi they look fantastic , who is the little fella on the right hand of the shot of the boys , he is a sweetie . Good job with the photo lol .:biggrin:


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Gorgeous little chubbies


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

andrea 35 said:


> AHHHHH Tashi they look fantastic , who is the little fella on the right hand of the shot of the boys , he is a sweetie . Good job with the photo lol .:biggrin:


that is Rocky  he is scrummy


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

tashi said:


> that is Rocky  he is scrummy


OOOOOOO thats the one i want


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

andrea 35 said:


> OOOOOOO thats the one i want


TinyTashi is trying hard to keep him lol


----------



## Firealive (Dec 11, 2008)

They are adorable!!!

This forum is terrible tempting us with all these cute piccies x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww Tashi they are so cute, beautiful pups.


Claire: congratulations too.

All these lovely puppies I'm so jealous :drool:  

Sue


----------



## bobocat (Dec 14, 2008)

they are so precious - love puppies !


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

they are so cute! They do make gorgeous babies


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

tashi said:


> little fat people that now cant get off their backs lol
> 
> View attachment 12851
> 
> ...


awwwhhh.....their little paws are just too cute :laugh: gorgeous pups :thumbsup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww

So cute - and getting fatter


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

They are gorgeous Tashi - have you any pics of Mum?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

she is on my album Breeze

Pet Forums Community - tashi's Album: our fur kids - Picture


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Breeze is gorgeous too.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey Red you are in the second photo - on the phone to Babytashi lol 


the first two photos are of Rocky


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I want one


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> I want one


thought you said it would be the oh that would want one lol


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Lovely Pups...
Nice to see the pics..


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Not spoilt









the sideways glance









put the camera away please!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww bless them they are huge now, I can't believe how much they have grown, so so cute


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Vixie said:


> aww bless them they are huge now, I can't believe how much they have grown, so so cute


Time for another visit from their 'foster mum' lol, they are big and running round the kitchen when they escape the play pen giving their grandaddy what for :thumbup1:


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Aww bless them, they're so cute!
xXx
Can't wait to get Riley now...


----------



## tazzie4paws (Dec 19, 2008)

They are absolutely adorable - so damn cute, how could anyone resist?


----------

